# Πού να τρέχεις στη γραμματεία της σχολής;



## Theseus (Dec 4, 2016)

I have twice today come across this phrase:-
-Πού να τρέχεις στη γραμματεία της σχολής; Κατέβασε το Studdle 04.06.2015 Μπορεί να προκύψει κάτι ωραίο από το χάος;
& from a song by Panos Kiamos:-
-Τα μαζεύω εγώ κι ό,τι μείνει εδώ μη μου το επιστρέφεις
πού να τρέχεις...

Does it simply mean 'where should you run to?' in the second example &, in the first, ' (freely translated) what is a quick reference site for the college's literature ?'


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

...
*πού *[...] 2. ισοδυναμεί με ισχυρή άρνηση: πού_ να ήξερε τι θα ακολουθήσει!,_ δεν ήξερε._ Πού λεφτά για ταξίδια!, _δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά. _Πού καιρός για βόλτες! Πού μυαλό για διάβασμα! Πού μου 'μεινε μυαλό να σκεφτώ! Ήρθαν; -Πού να 'ρθουν τόσο γρήγορα!, _δεν είναι δυνατόν να έρθουν τόσο γρήγορα._ (έκφρ.) αλλά πού, _ισοδυναμεί με την αρνητική εκφορά της προηγούμενης καταφατικής πρότασης: _Προσπάθησε να κοιμηθεί· αλλά πού!, _αλλά δεν μπόρεσε να κοιμηθεί. _Προσπάθησε να τον μεταπείσει· αλλά πού αυτός!
_
_Πού να τρέχεις; _commonly has the added flavour of "Why bother to...?" : _Πού να τρέχεις τέτοια ώρα; Καλά είμαστε εδώ._

Γραμματεία της σχολής means the college / school / etc. administration offices.

*γραμματεία *[SUP]1[/SUP] : *1.* τμήμα επιχείρησης ή οργανισμού όπου γίνεται η σύνταξη και η διεκπεραίωση των διάφορων εγγράφων: _H γραμματεία της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής._ *2. *διοικητικό όργανο ενός πολιτικού ή άλλου φορέα: _Είναι μέλος της γραμματείας του κόμματος. Tο καταστατικό προβλέπει τριμελή ~. Γενική Γραμματεία Tύπου και Πληροφοριών / Aθλητισμού.
_[λόγ. < ελνστ. _γραμματεία _`το αξίωμα του γραμματέα΄ κατά τη σημερ. σημ. της λ. _γραμματέας_]


----------



## Theseus (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks, Daeman. That πού again of negativity! It might eventually enter my thick skull. However, I haven't come across τρέχω as meaning 'bother' except in the 3rd person singular.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Κι εκείνο το πολυσυζητημένο meh, μάλλον θα το αποδίδαμε: *Μπα!* ή *Δε βαριέσαι...* ή *Πού να τρέχεις τώρα...* ή *Δε γ..ιέται! *ή *Ωχ, αδερφέ! *ή διάφορα άλλα ραχατλίδικα, που έχουμε μπόλικα.



*meh 

*Expressing a lack of interest or enthusiasm: _‘meh, I'm not impressed so far’_


----------



## Theseus (Dec 4, 2016)

Can you translate for me:-
Κι εκείνο το πολυσυζητημένο meh, μάλλον θα το αποδίδαμε: Μπα! ή Δε βαριέσαι... ή Πού να τρέχεις τώρα... ή Δε γαμιέται! ή Ωχ, αδερφέ! ή διάφορα άλλα ραχατλίδικα, που έχουμε μπόλικα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Can you translate for me:-
> Κι εκείνο το πολυσυζητημένο meh, μάλλον θα το αποδίδαμε: Μπα! ή Δε βαριέσαι... ή Πού να τρέχεις τώρα... ή Δε γαμιέται! ή Ωχ, αδερφέ! ή διάφορα άλλα ραχατλίδικα, που έχουμε μπόλικα.



As for that widely talked about "meh," we'd probably render it as: _Nah!_ or _Never mind..._ or _Why bother..._ or _Fuck that! _or _Oh, brother!_ or various other phrases of lazy indifference, of which we have a lot.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 4, 2016)

I missed the main point. Couldn't see the wood for the trees.


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2016)

Think of *πού να τρέχεις τώρα* as having the same pattern with *πού να σου εξηγώ*.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, Earion. It was also the meaning of τρέχω in this context that puzzled me.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... It was also the meaning of τρέχω in this context that puzzled me.



*τρέχω* : [...] 4. αγωνίζομαι, ταλαιπωρούμαι πηγαίνοντας σε διάφορα μέρη για να πετύχω ένα σκοπό: _Δύο χρόνια τώρα τρέχει από υπουργείο σε υπουργείο. Για σας τρέχει όλη μέρα ο πατέρας σας.

_Since the bureaucracy of the college administration would probably entangle them in red tape.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the vocabulary reference, omnipresent, sleepless Daeman....


----------

